# Imitation Crab Salad



## deltadude (Dec 20, 2008)

That's right "Imitation" crab salad, why imitation? COST, I can't afford real crab usually, especially if serving a crowd. The below recipe has been a hit for some time for my BBQs, brunches, etc, I even use a spicy version as appetizer dip.

1 16oz package of Captain Jac's ( imitation crab) I use this product because it has real "snow crab" mixed with the polluck or whiting, it has slightly more taste than other brands I have tried.
*16 oz Shrimp meat from grocery seafood counter. This is my secret ingredient, it gives the fake snow crab/ salad a briny flavor that is missing without it.
1 cup diced celery
4 or 5 diced green onions
1 to 1.5 tbsp of diced fresh chives
3 sprigs of fresh dill with stems removed fine chopped
2/3 cup quality mayonnaise
1/3 cup sour cream
1/2 fresh squeezed lemon juice, might need to add 2nd half 
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 tsp of Old Bay Seasoning, (start with 1/2 tsp and add to taste)
1 tsp of fresh ground black pepper (again to taste)

If krab or shrimp pieces are large, break up the pieces
In medium bowl, combine all the ingredients
Toss gently to coat and mix well. 

Adjust according to your tastes........

This is the basic recipe, you can go many ways from here, add heat with either cayenne pepper, or sriracha chill hot sauce, or whatever your favorite hot sauce is.

enjoy


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds like a good recipe.  I also use imitation crab meat a lot, I like to toss it in my salads or just snack on it alone.  When I make crab salad or crab cakes I use imitation crab meat but I also throw in a little bit of real crab meat to satisfy the purist in me.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have to admit, I have a fondness for imitation crab.  Yes, I prefer King crab legs or jumbo lumb (blue crab) but can't always afford them.  I often buy the "sticks" and dip them in cocktail sauce for a tasty snack.  Your recipe looks good.

Surimi has been around, in Asia, in one form or another for at least a few hundred years.  As I was playing around with Japanese recipes I was surprised by the number of dishes that incorporated surimi into their list of ingredients.


----------

